# Dual Rank vs. Single Rank in der Praxis



## ginoam (9. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe meiner Kiste nochmal 2x4GB Speicher gegönnt. Ursprünglich hatte ich 2x4GB DDR von G.Skill drin. Bezeichnung: F3-12800CL9-4GBXL. Dabei handelt es sich laut CPU-Z um DUAL-ranked Module. Jetzt habe ich das gleiche Kit nochmal eingebaut. Laut CPU-Z-SPD ist alles exakt gleich bis auf:

1. Bessere tTC-Timings bei XMP-1600 (33 statt 40) 
2. Bestückung. Die neuen Riegel sind SINGLE-ranked. 

Bzgl. der Timings wird der alte Speicher vermutlich den neuen ausbremsen, oder? Ich fahre die Dinger aktuell nach JEDEC. Sind hier Probleme zu erwarten wenn ich XMP aktiviere?

Gibt es irgendwelche spürbaren Einbußen bei der Performance weil die neuen Module SINGLE-Rank sind? Falls ja, wo sind diese zu erwarten/zu finden? 

Danke und Gruß, ginoam


----------



## drstoecker (9. März 2018)

Mit cpu-z kannst du den Rank nicht auslesen, was du meinst ist der Channel also Dual Channel. Mit hwinfo etc kannst du die Riegel genau auslesen oder eben unter die „Haube“ schauen auf den Riegeln.


----------



## cimenTo (9. März 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Mit cpu-z kannst du den Rank nicht auslesen, was du meinst ist der Channel also Dual Channel. Mit hwinfo etc kannst du die Riegel genau auslesen oder eben unter die „Haube“ schauen auf den Riegeln.



CPU-Z zeigt ob es Dual oder Single Rank ist.


----------



## amdahl (9. März 2018)

ginoam schrieb:


> ...



Der Unterschied -gerade bei Mischbestückung mit DIMMs die unterschiedlich viele Ranks haben- ist messbar. Spürbar ist es aber nicht weil sich das im einstelligen Prozentbereich bewegt, und auch nur in Szenarien bei denen die Speicherperformance relevant ist. Übertakten lässt sich so eine Mischestückung in der Regel auch schlechter, aber das hattest du wahrscheinlich ohnehin nicht vor?


----------



## drstoecker (10. März 2018)

cimenTo schrieb:


> CPU-Z zeigt ob es Dual oder Single Rank ist.



nein , davor steht doch klar und deutlich channel! bau einen von 2 aus dann steht da statt dual ,single.

dual rank ist der ansprechmodus des ram, ein riegel=single channel , 2 riegel=dual channel8wohlgemerkt richtig bestückt. ausserdem gibt es noch triple und quad channel modus.
du meinst aber dual rank, dh das beide seite mit chips bestückt sind. wohingegen bei single rank nur eine seite mit chips bestückt ist. das kannste du auch optisch prüfen wenn du mal unter den kühler schielst.


----------



## onlygaming (10. März 2018)

Falsch mit CPU-Z KANN(muss nicht immer der Fall sein) man die Ranks auslesen.
Desweiteren muss ein Dual Ranked Ram Modul nicht beidseitig bestückt sein. Es ist jedoch ein starkes Indiz hierfür.



amdahl schrieb:


> Der Unterschied -gerade bei Mischbestückung mit DIMMs die unterschiedlich viele Ranks haben- ist messbar. Spürbar ist es aber nicht weil sich das im einstelligen Prozentbereich bewegt, und auch nur in Szenarien bei denen die Speicherperformance relevant ist. Übertakten lässt sich so eine Mischestückung in der Regel auch schlechter, aber das hattest du wahrscheinlich ohnehin nicht vor?



Das kann ich so nicht unterschreiben, bei Ryzen macht es einen großen Unterschied ob die Module Dual oder Single Ranked sind. Dieser ist auch spürbar.


----------



## drstoecker (10. März 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Falsch mit CPU-Z KANN(muss nicht immer der Fall sein) man die Ranks auslesen.
> Desweiteren muss ein Dual Ranked Ram Modul nicht beidseitig bestückt sein. Es ist jedoch ein starkes Indiz hierfür.
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt mein fehler hatte ne version drauf die es nicht angezeigt hat. mir ist aber auch grad eingefallen das ich das in der vergangenheit doch schon mal gesehen habe.


----------



## amdahl (10. März 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht unterschreiben, bei Ryzen macht es einen großen Unterschied ob die Module Dual oder Single Ranked sind. Dieser ist auch spürbar.



Joa. die Unterschiede bewegen sich trotzdem im einstelligen Prozentbereich, auch bei Ryzen. Um den es hier nicht geht


----------



## ginoam (10. März 2018)

Es geht um nen i5-2500k auf nem Z68 Board. Übertaktet ist das Teil, aber über den Multiplikator. Das dürfte dem Speicher ja egal sein... Was wären denn speicherintensive Anwendungsfälle bei denen man was merken könnte? Mal  Benchmarks außen vor.


----------



## FortuneHunter (10. März 2018)

Hier mal zum Einlesen: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest

Solange du kein SLI-System in 720P betreibst wirst du keinen signifikanten Unterschied bemerken.Macht vielleicht 1-2 FPS in manchen Spielen aus. Nichts was man ohne die Zahlen aufzuzeichnen und 1:1 zu vergleichen überhaupt bemerken würde.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2018)

ginoam schrieb:


> Es geht um nen i5-2500k auf nem Z68 Board. Übertaktet ist das Teil, aber über den Multiplikator. Das dürfte dem Speicher ja egal sein... Was wären denn speicherintensive Anwendungsfälle bei denen man was merken könnte? Mal  Benchmarks außen vor.



Du merkst davon nichts.


----------



## onlygaming (10. März 2018)

Das macht bei Ryzen teils einen Unterschied von 10% in Spielen
Quelle: Ryzen 5: Speicherskalierung bis DDR4-3200 plus Fazit

Und wenn man die Wahl hat würde ich diese 5,3% nicht liegen lassen, ich meine 5,3% sind 5,3%.....


----------



## amdahl (10. März 2018)

Also soll sich der TE jetzt einen Ryzen kaufen um dann dual-rank Speicher drauf packen zu können?
Oder ist das vielleicht gar nicht Thema dieses Threads?
Wenn man vor dem Neukauf steht hat man natürlich die Wahl. Hier nicht.


----------



## onlygaming (10. März 2018)

Das habe ich nicht behauptet es ging nur um die Aussage das es auch bei Ryzen nicht wirklich messbar ist.
Im dem Falle weiß man noch nicht mal das System...... 

Aber im Grunde ist es eigentlich egal ob Dual oder Single Ranked solange man nicht mit niedrigen Takt bei Ryzen´s rumspielt. 
Wenn die Kiste läuft brauchst du dir da keine Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Und wenn man die Wahl hat würde ich diese 5,3% nicht liegen lassen, ich meine 5,3% sind 5,3%.....



Und wie merkst du wie?
Merkst du, wenn du 5% schwerer geworden bist?


----------



## amdahl (10. März 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht behauptet es ging nur um die Aussage das es auch bei Ryzen nicht wirklich messbar ist.


Hat wer behauptet?



> Im dem Falle weiß man noch nicht mal das System......


Dass es kein Ryzen ist weiß man.


----------



## onlygaming (10. März 2018)

amdahl schrieb:


> Dass es kein Ryzen ist weiß man.



Mein Fehler, komplett überlesen  
In dem Falle ist es eigentlich egal. 

Ich finde das 5-10% in einigen Spiele bei Ryzen nicht zu vernachlässigen sind bzw als nicht spürbar anzusehen sind. Ich finde das ist schon eine ganze Menge, bin mal gespannt wie das mit Zen+ aussieht. Aber das ist jetzt nicht Thema.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. März 2018)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Solange du kein SLI-System in 720P betreibst wirst du keinen signifikanten Unterschied bemerken.Macht vielleicht 1-2 FPS in manchen Spielen aus. Nichts was man ohne die Zahlen aufzuzeichnen und 1:1 zu vergleichen überhaupt bemerken würde.


Jein, als der Test gemacht wurde, ging es um Spiel zu der Zeit und Grafikkarten der Zeit. Ein GTX 780TI SLI hat weniger Leistung als eine GTX 1080TI, moderne Spiele wie Star Citizen oder BF1 fordern die CPU sehr intensiv. Was damals im Test zum verlinkten Artikel ein scheinbar akademischer Wert ohne realen Bezug war, ist mit einem i7-4770K heute genau der relevante Fall. Ich bin mit meinen 144Hz Monitor eigentlich immer in meinen Spielen im CPU Limit, je nachdem, wie ich die Grafikkarte einstellte und ich versuche es ausgrewogen zu machen, so dass beide System möglichst maximal gefordert werden, und freue mich über jedes FPS zusätzlich. Und die wenigen Prozent mehr durch DR und 2400 MHz gegenüber SR und 1600 MHz sind mehr als fühlbar. Es ist nicht die Welt und rechtfertig keine Umrüstung, aber bei neuen Systemem darauf zu achten, hilft zum Ende der Einsatzdauer merklich. Ob 45 oder 50 FPS ist nicht die Welt, aber doch merlich flüssiger. Meine Meinung


----------



## DasUnding (19. März 2018)

Mit FreeSync sind 45 vs 50 Bilder der Unterschied zwischen Tag und Nacht.

Es kommt auch sehr auf die Umgebung an. Fallout 4 ist z.B. sehr Speicherabhängig. Der Unterschied von 2133 zu 3200MHz (Dual Rank) war unheimlich.

Neukaufen lohnt sich in der Regel selten, jedoch bei Neuanschaffung überlegenswert. Lieber ein bisschen mehr, als früher alles neu zu tauschen.


----------

